# Adrienne Bailon A.Z Araujo, AG Uaclara, Aquarella, Have Faith Swimwear Show during MBFW Swim in Miami Beach - Show 18.07.2011 x 10



## Q (19 Juli 2011)

Image Hosting at TurboImageHost.com
​
thx Tikipeter


----------



## congo64 (19 Juli 2011)

:drip::crazy::WOW: DAANKE für sexy Adrienne


----------

